# Looking for a game, ps3



## rdo420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Love FPS games like BF, and Call of Duty but every once in awhile love a good story game. Man ''Last of US'' was awesome! Anyone know a game that plays just like it? Ready to start another one. On ps3


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 15, 2014)

Uncharted the whole series..
Infamous


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 21, 2014)

I have to agree with the above poster. 

Games that made PS3:

Metal Gear Solid Series (PS1/2/3/4)
Infamous Series
Uncharted Series
Killzone Series
Final Fantasy Series
Battlefield Series

Games that you might enjoy: 

Beyond Two Souls (One of the best multi ending / multi story games ever) 
The Last of Us (You played it already so you obviously know it was the best game made last year)
Diablo 3 (Better on PC, but just as fun on PS3) 
Battlefield 4 (Best MMOFPS, better on PC, just as fun on PS3)
Bioshock Infinite + DLC (Best game ending + Best made sense of game series of all time) 
Tomb Raider (Best remake for Gen 3 of consoles) 

List goes on


----------



## rdo420 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah I was looking at the two souls one. Right now I'm freaking hooked on Fallout3 New Vegas, cant stop playing that shit. lol. Trying to get my character to beast mode like my Fallout3 character was. I'm only level 6 or 7 right now though.


----------



## rdo420 (May 11, 2014)

time to try some skyrim now.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 23, 2014)

Heavy Rain


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

SKYRIM!!  lost my gf to that game, just a heads up


----------



## entertainer1224 (May 31, 2014)

Try borderlands 1+2. There great fps/rpg. Also look into mass effect trilogy. It's got an awesome story that spans all three games.


----------

